# Tang food preparation



## maguay (Apr 5, 2007)

I would like to know how to prepare lettuce for my yellow tang to eat. Can someone tell me the proper way to do this? Do I just have to boil the lettuce? Thank you.


----------



## Robnjo (Apr 17, 2007)

I use the darker green leafs, i wash them then sit them in a bowl of saltwater(from tank) for 4-5hours. then I put them in, I also give them Zucchini ... they love the skin.


----------



## maguay (Apr 5, 2007)

Cool, I didn't know about the zucchini. So are you saying that I don't have to boil them?


----------



## Robnjo (Apr 17, 2007)

you can, would be quicker than what I do. So people swear by it but I've always done it my way and Had Tangs live for 5 to 8 yrs in my tank.


----------



## caferacermike (Oct 3, 2006)

I say skip the terrestrial foods, meaning land based. I've never seen a tang climb out of the water to snatch a head of lettuce. Besides lettuce isn't even that great a food source for humans. Instead just buy sheets of toasted Nori. You can find it in the ethnic food aisle or at any Asian market. I have a place where I can by a pound of the stuff for as little as $5. It is nothing more than toasted seaweed that they use to roll sushi. It IS what tangs eat in the wild.


----------



## maguay (Apr 5, 2007)

Do you have to prepare the toasted nori before putting it into the tank?


----------



## Robnjo (Apr 17, 2007)

I think i might try that, thanks Crm. :wink:


----------



## Melissa (Nov 28, 2006)

or you can go to a lfs and buy your algea, thats what we do. we prefer the seaweed selects brand


----------



## caferacermike (Oct 3, 2006)

You do nothing but put it in the water. Some will use a clip on a suction cup to hold it in place, others rubberband it to a rock. It is ready to go out of the package.

Melissa I recommend buying it from the Asian Markets and grocery stores for the undeniable fact that it is ridiculously priced at the LFS. Same stuff but about 400 times more expensive. For example a 4 ounce package at the LFS runs me $9, at the Asian Market I get one pound for $5. 1 lb at the LFS would run me $36 at that rate. That is an obvious $31 savings. For $30 I can buy a 1 gallon jug of B-Ionic or even some small corals. Not to mention I can use that $30 for towards my electric bill.


----------

